# Warnung! LUXMEDIA-MARKETING A.G./Lux Media Marketing AG - illegale Lastschriftabbuchungen



## Nebelwolf ✟ (3 Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe soeben festgestellt, daß mir die LUXMEDIA-MARKETING A.G./Lux Media Marketing AG Geld von meinem Konto geklaut hat, eine Einwilligung hatte ich dieser Firma nie gegeben, ich kannte sie bis zur Lastschriftabbuchung auch nicht.

Der Buchungstext lautet:
LUXMEDIA-MARKETING A.G.
ORDER-ID. ????.????.

Abgebucht wird von folgendem Konto:
Kontonummer 116493004
BLZ 59190000
BANK 1 SAAR

LUXMEDIA-MARKETING A.G./Lux Media Marketing AG selbst spricht auf luxmedia-marketing.com von einigen unlauteren Fake-Bestellungen. Bei mir kommen sehr schnell Zweifel an dieser Darstellung auf. Schon der Blick ins Impressum zeigt, daß kein Geschäftsführer genannt ist und man sich scheinbar gerne verstecken möchte. Das macht das Googlen nach dem Namen des Geschäftsführers doppelt spannend.

Die zweite Ungereimtheit folgt sofort, denn der Webshop verkauft so gut wie nichts. Das Sortiment besteht aus 12 eBooks die in der MLM-Szene gehandelt werden und beliebig kopiert und weiterverkauft werden dürfen. Die Artikelbeschreibungen sind extrem schlampig aus der Website des eBook-Autors kopiert worden. Hier ein Beispiel:

In der Produktbeschreibung "300 Vorlagen für Ihre Textverarbeitung" finden wir den Satz: "E-Book 100 Textvorlagen im Wert von 37,60 Euro" - Für 37,60 Euro verkauft der Original-Autor die Textvorlagen, die Lux Media Marketing AG verlangt dafür aber tatsächlich 47 Euro. Nebenbei, auf 300 Vorlagen kommt man nur durch folgende Rechnung:
300 = 100 x pdf + 100 x doc + 100 x dot

Ich halte es schon für unwahrscheinlich, daß nur eine einzige Person fremde Kontodaten benutzt um sich Werke wie den "Leitfaden eMail-Marketing" zu erschleichen. Die Website ist zudem völlig unbekannt und hat laut Alexa kaum Zugriffe, da überrascht es mich sehr, daß ich nicht der einzige bin, der betroffen ist:



			
				lux-media.de schrieb:
			
		

> WICHTIGER HINWEIS! Fehlbuchungen im Zusammenhang mit der luxemburgischen Firma "Lux Media Marketing AG".
> 
> Derzeit müssen wir auf Grund einiger Anrufe leider feststellen, dass vermtl. über das Lastschriftverfahren im Shopssystem der luxmeburgischen Firma "Lux Media Marketing AG" per Fremdzugriff unberechtigt Lastschriften von beliebigen Unternehmenskonten ausgeführt wurden. Wir möchten hiermit darauf hinweisen, dass wir als deutsches Unternehmen LUXMEDIA in keinerlei Bezug zu der "Lux Media Marketing AG", www.luxmedia-marketing.com, stehen und somit für diese Fehlbuchungen nicht verantwortlich sind. Da wir selbst bis auf die Verwechslungsgefahr im Firmennamen von diesem Fehler nicht betroffen sind, können wir an dieser Stelle nicht mehr tun als alle Betroffenen zu bitten, sich direkt an die Lux Media Marketing AG zu wenden und ggf. die Lastschrift zurückzufordern. Die Sicherheitslücke ist laut Auskunft des Unternehmens nun geschlossen und die betroffenen Unternehmen werden informiert.
> 
> ...


 
Für mich stellen sich jetzt zwei Fragen:
Wer profitiert von diesen Lastschriftabbuchungen?
Woher stammen die Bank- und Kontodaten?

In den whois-Daten der Domain luxmedia-marketing.com finden wir einen Namen bei dem es sich vermutlich um die Geschäftsführerin Lux Media Marketing AG handelt, die möglicherweise gerne ungenannt geblieben wäre, denn R. W. taucht auch als Geschäftsführerin verschiedener Lottofirmen auf, z.B.:

jumbobusinessgroup.com
luxmaxx.com
eurolotto-xxl.com
EuroLotto.biz

Die Lottodomains könnten vielleicht ein möglicher Hinweis auf die Herkunft der Kontodaten sein, immerhin buchen die Lottofirmen per Lastschrift ab. Der Webshop fällt in meinen Augen im Vergleich zu den Lottodomains deutlich ab. Vielleicht war hier kein ernsthafter Verkauf geplant und der Webshop hat nur eine Alibifunktion? Ich sehe bisher nur einen, der von den illegalen Lastschriftabbuchungen profitiert und das ist der Shop-Betreiber selbst. Ein Teil der Lastschriften wird zurückgerufen, aber vermutlich werden viele den Posten übersehen und es bleibt möglicherweise ein hybsches Symmchen auf dem Konto.

Nebelwolf


----------



## r. Jirapokakul (28 Juli 2018)

ich habe heute eine elektronische Nachricht  bekommen , alles in Großbuchstaben, es wird um dringenden Rückruf gebeten ( was ich natürlich nicht tue) wegen möglichem Gewinn , Was ?? Ich denke sofort papierkorb.


----------



## jupp11 (28 Juli 2018)

r. Jirapokakul schrieb:


> ich habe heute eine elektronische Nachricht  bekommen , alles in Großbuchstaben, es wird um dringenden Rückruf gebeten ( was ich natürlich nicht tue) wegen möglichem Gewinn , .


Von wem stammt die Nachricht und welche Nummer soll gewählt werden?


r. Jirapokakul schrieb:


> Ich denke sofort papierkorb.


Ein guter Gedanke...

PS: Das Eingangsposting ist 6 (sechs) Jahre alt.....


----------



## Rüdiger (25 August 2018)

Ich habe heute auch eine Gewinnbenachrichtigung bekommen,wo ich anschließend angeblich in der engeren Auswahl gekommen wäre auf einen Hauptgewinn von 120.000 Euro.Da ich auch keinen Geschäftspartner oder ehnliches erkennen kann.Sollte man immer an eines Denken.
KEINER HAT GELD ZU VERSCHENKEN.
Diese Leute versuchen an die Telefonnummern zu kommen, um sie dann an andere Firmen weiter zu verkaufen,
dadurch machen Sie ihr Geschäft und dann wundert man sich wenn plötzlich Fremdfirmen anrufen und einen was andrehen möchten,
natürlich überteuert.Finger Weg und sich weiter in Internet informieren.


----------



## Kielerin (11 September 2018)

Ich habe auch so ein Brief von LUX MEDIA AG gekriegt 
Alles mit große Buchstaben getippt , mit Bemerkung DRINGEND 
Wie dumm muss sein auf so ein Brief zu reagieren 
Trotzdem nervt so etwas


----------



## Manu69 (12 September 2018)

Ich habe heute auch einen Brief erhalten. Ich werde natürlich nicht reagiern! Finde es aber zum kotzen. Wo ist hier der Datenschutz??


----------



## Reducal (12 September 2018)

Manu69 schrieb:


> Wo ist hier der Datenschutz??


Vergiss den Scheiß, der geht nur gegen die Guten!


----------



## JB007 (13 September 2018)

Schmeißt diese Schreiben sofort in den Papierkorb.Alles nur Lug und Trug. !!!!


----------



## Nanin (19 September 2018)

Habe auch dieses Gewinn Schreiben bekommen, ich weiß nicht wie die auf mich kommen...?!?! Muss ich mir jetzt noch Sorgen machen dass mir einfach Geld abgebucht wird ?? N.


----------



## Heiko (19 September 2018)

Wenn es einfach abgebucht wird, dann kannst Du das auch einfach wieder zurückbuchen lassen.


----------



## jupp11 (19 September 2018)

Nanin schrieb:


> Muss ich mir jetzt noch Sorgen machen dass mir einfach Geld abgebucht wird ??


Haben sie deine Kontonummer?  Und selbst wenn dann buchst du es einfach zurück.  
https://www.kanzlei-hollweck.de/ratgeber/bankkonto-und-lastschrift/


> Wurde von Ihrem Bankkonto eine unberechtigte Lastschrift abgebucht, so haben Sie für eine Rückbuchung grundsätzlich 8 Wochen ab dem Zeitpunkt der Abbuchung Zeit. Handelt es sich um eine    rechtswidrige Abbuchung, so stehen Ihnen sogar 13 Monate für eine Rückbuchung zur Verfügung.


https://www.toptarif.de/konto-kredit/wissen/ruecklastschrift/


----------



## Enea (1 Oktober 2018)

Ich habe auch einen bekommen, woher sie die Adresse haben steht auf der letzten Seite im Kleingedruckten. Ich werde bei besagter Firma meine Datenschutzrichtlinien überprüfen.


----------



## Re No Ro (15 Oktober 2018)

Kielerin schrieb:


> Wie dumm muss sein auf so ein Brief zu reagieren



Das ist wie mit den Kaffeefahrten, jeder weiß das es Betrug ist und trotzdem fahren immer wieder Leute mit und kaufen den überteuerten Müll.



Nanin schrieb:


> Muss ich mir jetzt noch Sorgen machen dass mir einfach Geld abgebucht wird ??



Haben die Deine Kontonummer ??? Wenn ja, woher ???

So, bei mir ist heute 15.10.2018 auch das Gewinnanschreiben vom 08.10.2018 angekommen.

Absender :
J.Maßfeld
LUX MEDIA AG
Abt. Gewinnchancen
Waistrooss 1d, L-5445 Schengen

Die Adresse haben sie angeblich von :

HOC GmbH
Flughafenstr. 52a
22336 Hamburg

die verschicken auch gerne solche FLIEDERFARBENEN POSTKARTEN auch mit Gewinnversprechen.

Nachlesen Quelle : https://www.nnn.de/lokales/rostock/wir-koennen-richtig/rostocker-deckt-betrug-auf-id16581756.html

Also ab in den Müll !!!


----------



## jupp11 (15 Oktober 2018)

Nebelwolf schrieb:


> LUXMEDIA-MARKETING A.G./Lux Media Marketing AG selbst spricht auf luxmedia-marketing.com von einigen unlauteren Fake-Bestellungen.


Die Domain luxmedia-marketing.com gibt es nicht mehr


			
				whois schrieb:
			
		

> lookup failed
> luxmedia-marketing.com *Could not find an IP address for this domain name*


Etwas dubiose Aktivitäten wurden im Februar  gemeldet
https://verbraucherschutz.de/vorsicht-vor-anrufen-von-europa-gewinnt/


> Verbraucherschutz.de rät den Verbrauchern, den Anruf von “Europa gewinnt”, am besten gar nicht anzunehmen, ansonsten aber sofort aufzulegen, auf keinen Fall Bankdaten herauszugeben und die Telefonnummer in Ihrem Telefon zu sperren.”
> europagewinnt.de: Das Europäische Ziehungskomitee ist ein Service der
> LUX MEDIA AG | Waistrooss 1d | L-5445 Schengen | B151269 | 20092231497


lux-media.com  ist anonym registriert und unsicher configuriert bzw nicht aktiv


> Der Inhaber von www.lux-media.com hat die Website nicht richtig konfiguriert. Firefox hat keine Verbindung mit dieser Website aufgebaut, um Ihre Informationen vor Diebstahl zu schützen.





> If you are seeing this message, the website for www.lux-media.com is not available at this time



Insgesamt eine undurchsichtige und  dubiose  Angelegenheit


----------



## Doreen Bartonitz (26 Oktober 2018)

Habe heute auch so ein Schreiben bekommen. Hab es schon entsorgt weil mir klar war das es nur Dummfang ist.


----------



## Emanuela (22 November 2018)

Ich habe auch Heute ein Dringend Brief bekommen. Die gleiche adresse J.Maßfeld
LUX MEDIA AG, Abt.Gewinnchancen Waistrooss Ld,L-5445 Schengen.


----------



## Miss Picky (22 November 2018)

habe heute einen Brief bekommen....bitte um dringenden Rückruf....0800 55 1 55 44....alles groß geschrieben.....bzgl. 120.000.- € Gewinn....von: J.Maßfeld Lux Media AG Abt. Gewinnchance Schengen.....
sofort in den Papierkorb, auf jeden Fall kriminell.......


----------



## Dany + Sahne von D (1 Dezember 2018)

Ich auch !!! Hurra, daß ich über Eure Warnungen, Kommentare und gute Tips nicht im Regen steh. Hab den Brief von Luxmedia AG meinem Vogel als Kackmatte in den Käfig gelegt. Der Anblick, wie sich dieses Schreiben verändert und noch zu was gut ist, beflügelt mich sehr !!!


----------



## Tilt (31 Januar 2019)

LUX SOLUTIONS AG , Schengen
Ähnliche Vorgensweise wie oben!!
1/Brief mit etliche male persöhnliche Anrede
2/ sofort -anrufen -und- Gewinnnr. -Registrieren  ... masche !
...ab im müll.


----------



## Eifeler (7 Februar 2019)

ich habe heute auch so ein Schreiben entsorgt. das ist doch eine Unverschämtheit


----------



## Sockerl (11 Februar 2019)

Hab auch sollches Schreiben bekommen ab in den Papierkorb


----------



## Christus (15 Februar 2019)

Habe dort angerufen und sie wollte mir ein moantl. gewinnchance anbiete für nur ...€ xD ich habe gefragt Ob man denn ohne zu bezahlen nicht gewinnen kann sie meinte die Gewinnchance rutsch auf 1% was meiner meinung nach sehr viel ist... ich fragt ob sie da ausgerechnet hat  oder einfach behauptet.... sie meinte sie behauptet das einfach und wenn ich gezogen werde bei der verlosung und nicht bezahlt habe wird einfach neu gezogen.. xD
Ich werde auf jeden fall eine Anzeige machen gehen... villeicht sollte das jeder machen damit es wirkungsvoller ist...


----------



## Rudi K (14 März 2019)

Die Unverfrorenheit dieser Gauner kennt keine Grenzen. Wenn es eine Polizei gäbe in unserem schönen Rechtsstaat, die ihre Aufgabe nicht nur im Gehalt kassieren sähe, würden solchen Leuten, wie die LUX Media AG oder ähnliche Konsorten schnell das Handwerk gelegt.
Auch ich habe einen Brief mit einem Gewinnversprechen erhalten - gleichlautend wie die obigen.


----------



## Bento (14 März 2019)

@Rudi_K  Und wenn du mal dein Gehirn einschalten würdest und weiterhin das hier gelesene dann auch verstehst, bevor du derartig Blödsinnige Kommentare verfasst, wüsstest du, das Lux-Media in Luxemburg sitzt.

Nur für dich, falls mangelnde Geografiekenntnisse vorhanden sind,  Luxemburg gehört NICHT zu Deutschland und daher ist es gut, das unsere Polizei nicht ihr Geld verplempert, indem sie versucht, "ausländische Verbrecher im Ausland verhaftet" für das sie gar nicht zuständig ist, da es nicht ihre Aufgabe ist, im Ausland zu operieren.

Aber Hauptsache du hast nen blöden Kommentar verfassen können....


----------



## Reducal (14 März 2019)

editus.lu schrieb:
			
		

> Lux Media AG
> 1d  Wäistrooss
> L-5445 Schengen
> Unternehmensberatung
> ...


----------



## lizad (25 März 2019)

Es ist ein unverschämte masche und abzocke,  wird benützt um Zeitschriften Abo zu verkaufen und Telefon Terror. Ich habe  das schlimmste davon  erlebt  wo mir Zeitschriften angeboten würde und gemeint ich hätte ein Gutschein gewonnen über 1000 Euro sicher.  Danach gab es  jeden tag Telefon anrufe zur Daten abgleich und am ende würde ein Gewinn in Höhe von 495000 Euro zu mir geliefert sollten , mit Sicherheit Leute und ein Notar und ich sollte von Rewe oder Kaufland die Geschenk Gutschein karten  besorgen.  Ich war bei der Polizei und habe Anzeige erstatten, die Polizisten machen nicht viel davon . Die Zeitschrift Abos Unterstützen das. Alles Abzocker
Die melden sich mit unterschiedliche namen aber verstecken unter dasselbe Masche.
Bonus Plan Glückswelt
Lux Media AG
MVR Medienvertrieb unterstürzten die Betrug masche. 
Leute finger weg davon , und sag laut nein zu Betrug.


----------



## versfrikel (4 April 2019)

Hallo, ich habe heute auch so einen schönen Brief von der Fa. Lux Solutions AG aus Schengen,Waistrooss 1d erhalten wegen meinem Gewinn von 120.000,-€ und ich soll sofort dringend anrufen (was ich nicht gemacht habe). Der Adressdaten haben haben die von der Fa. HCC GmbH in Hamburg welcher der verantwortliche ist.
Ich habe sofort dem Verbraucherschutz in Hamburg den Brief gefaxt wegen Aufnahme in die "schwarze Liste". Dann habe ich noch einen Verbraucherschutz informiert.
Man sollte diesen Verbrechern das Handwerk legen. Wenn bei mir einer anruft und will vorbei kommen, dann soll er kommen, *XXX*
Also absolute Vorsicht.

Modedit: immer schön die Contenance bewahren


----------



## steinmetz helmut (7 Juni 2019)

sie haben gleich den richtigen namen gewählt: Wir gewinnen,aber nicht du.ich kann nicht verstehen,warum dass ein thomas helmer seinen namen für diese abzock dafür hergibt.


----------



## Sabine jacobs (18 Oktober 2020)

Ich sabine möchte glueckswelt Plus  küdigen . Könnt ihr mir schreiben , wo ich da hinschreiben muss.  Danke im voraus.


----------



## Hippo (18 Oktober 2020)

Wie wäre es mit Lesen des Threads?


----------



## DoraPar (22 Juni 2021)

Durch eine Sicherheitslücke in der Anwendung einer der Banken erlangte der Kriminelle Kundenkontodaten. Dann startete er die mobile Anwendung dieser Bank im Debug-Modus (ein Modus zum Finden und Beheben von Fehlern). Der Betrüger loggte sich als echter Kunde ein und schickte eine Aufforderung, Geld an eine andere Bank zu überweisen, gab aber gleichzeitig nicht seine Kontodaten, sondern das Konto eines anderen Kunden an. Das Programm hat, ohne zu prüfen, ob das angegebene Konto zum Absender gehört, eine Überweisungsanforderung an den SBP gesendet und vom System verarbeitet.Die Betrüger haben ihre Kontonummern dank einer Sicherheitslücke in einer Remote-Banking-Anwendung erhalten. Eine Quelle in einer großen Bank sagte Kommersant, dass eine solche Schwachstelle von außen fast unmöglich zu erkennen sei. Aber Softwareentwickler, Tester oder einige Mitarbeiter in der Bank selbst könnten davon gewusst haben.


----------



## Reducal (22 Juni 2021)

DoraPar schrieb:


> Eine Quelle in einer großen Bank sagte *Kommersant*, dass ...


Коммерса́нтъ ist ein russische Wirtschaftszeitung. Was willst du uns hier mit dem kopierten Artikel mitteilen?


----------



## DoraPar (23 Juni 2021)

Es ist nicht so leicht eine gute Agentur zu finden, doch vor kurzem hat mein Arbeitskollege einen Freelancer mit einer Online Marketing Agentur eingestellt um die Webseite unseres Unternehmens zu unterstützen. Der Wechsel kam fast wie über Nacht und die Verbesserung war für alle Mitarbeiter deutlich spürbar. Ein Experte mit einem guten Plan kann also den ganzen Unterscheid machen. Allerdings finde ich auch, dass hier das Portal erstmal benutzbar gemacht werden sollte. Da hat der Kommentator Koelschmanni schon Recht.

Modedit: Nicht so dämliche Moderatoren entfernten den Werbelink. BT/MOD


----------



## jupp11 (23 Juni 2021)

Reducal schrieb:


> Was willst du uns hier mit dem kopierten Artikel mitteilen?


Aufhänger, um für    zweifelhafte  Dienstleistung SEO zu  werben.


> Allerdings finde ich auch, dass hier das Portal erstmal benutzbar gemacht werden sollte.


Für wie dämlich hälst du uns? Schon mal gecheckt,  seit wann  es dieses Forum gibt?  Seit *2001.....*


----------

